# 01992??



## helen (Jun 25, 2015)

Anyone getting reimbursed by medicare for this pain management code? If so did you use a modifier?  Is it considered post op pain manangement?  Please advise


----------



## enancy79 (Jun 25, 2015)

You should be getting paid for this code.  It is billed with the appropriate anesthesia modifiers and time.  Check your local medical review policies.  It requires a valid medical necessity diagnosis code per the policy to be payable.  This code is used for anesthesia provided while another medical practitioner performs the block or injection.


----------



## danachock (Jun 28, 2015)

*01992*

My opinion ~ Appeal this - send the anesthesia record which indicates the patient is in the prone position for proper reimbursement. 
Thanks,
Dana Chock, CPC,CCA, CPMA, CHONC, CPMA, CPB


----------

